# a question



## Tstanko50 (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is code for removing rings from swollen fingers. One of our doctors cut off two rings on a patients ring finger becuase of swelling and wants to charge for cutting off rings. We could not find any cpt code that would work other then office visit.
Anyone have any other suggestions. He didnt do anythng to the hand or fingers accept cut off the rings.
thank you


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tstanko42 said:


> Does anyone know if there is code for removing rings from swollen fingers. One of our doctors cut off two rings on a patients ring finger becuase of swelling and wants to charge for cutting off rings. We could not find any cpt code that would work other then office visit.
> Anyone have any other suggestions. He didnt do anythng to the hand or fingers accept cut off the rings.
> thank you



I think you're going to have to go with an E/M, unless you can find an unlisted code from Medicine that would work. All of the surgery codes pertain to surgery to the body, not to foreign bodies outside of the skin. I understand that the procedure was medically necessary to keep the finger from being strangled, but it's not necessarily something that a physician has to do, personally. (I actually had a ring cut off at the fire department, one time. NOT a fun experience.) Hope that helps...


----------



## KarenMBG (Jul 20, 2011)

The Coding Clinic addresses this situation.  I cannot remember the exact date, sorry.  The same situation stumped our ER coder.


----------



## dkaz1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there:

The Coding Clinic article is Third Qtr, 2001 page 10 Effective with discharges' September 15 2001.

Bascially, you can code a diagnosis code of 915.8 but there is no CPT code for cutting off a ring(s) as it is not classified as foreign body removal.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 27, 2011)

*E&M*

The appropriate CPT code will be the applicable E/M code based on the documentation of the visit. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

